# Cleaning Chef Jackets



## chef_trainee (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good way to keep you jackets and apron white. No matter what I try, the stains only fade. would you recommend dry cleaning? Just wondering what you guy thought.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

when i was in school i had a 5 gallon bucket filled with all sorts of chemicals, oxy cleen, bleach regular deturgant, i also would use some stain remover, that comes in a spray bottle. seems to work unless the coat or apron was just plain beat. now a days i just bleach the heck out of everything or send it to the cleaners. if all else fails i throw it out. what have you been doing?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wearring t-shirts and throwing those out....using the jackets for "show" and burning the blazes out of my forearms on the massive old oven.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know if any of you have tried this but I use a product on my kids clothes to remove food stains called Kids N Pets. I find it in the carpet cleaning aisle at Walmart and you can also order it from Amazon.com. My son had blueberry cobbler all down the front of a brand new white t-shirt and it took every bit of it out on the first try! I love this stuff! Now I put it in a spray bottle because the squirt bottle it comes in flows too freely and you waste a lot. It costs around $5 for a large bottle!


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never used it on clothes, but I've heard that Mexican laundry detergent, ariel, works. It's a powder that comes in a blue white and yellow bag I believe. Again, I've never used it on clothes, but when I was a mechanic we used to use it to clean the floors of the shop. If all else fails and it doesn't work...it at least smells very nice.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

My forearms get burnt alot as well... sheet pans and oven racks
My boss thought it would be a good idea (NOT) to have black SHORT SLEEVE coats, got to wash them every other day to get the flower, dough etc out... but no stains.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Keep a tube of stain away in your tool box. If you get a bad splash apply it as soon as possible. My best laundry advice? You know on your washing machine there is an "extra rinse" cycle (most models, anyway)? Well run that first, before actually washing the clothes. As a an appliance expert around here once told me no matter what kind of soap you use, once that machine fills up you're washing your clothes in dirty water. Doing a pre-rinse and spin at least gets the loose dirt and grim out of the way and lets the soap do its job so much better.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I tend to follow the "more is better" approach to trying to get stains out of my coats.

Oxyclean, bleach, etc...

I think I had an instructor who actually put degreaser in her washing machine a few times. 

I think as long as you're not blowing up your appliances or getting crazy and making new chemical weaponry in your washing machine, whatever works...works.

*shrug*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

If I remember correctly, I had a dry cleaner tell me a long time ago that he pretreated it with Dishwasher powder. He said they came out sparkling! (No, seriously...)


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Oxi Clean, Bleach, and Laundry Detergent. Also, don't let them build
up in the basket. Wash them as quickly as you can after use. Long
ago, when my jackets tended to get stained everyday, I would soak 
them in Pot and pan Soap. Always keeping a bucket outside. Probably
the best way is to use that thing that hangs down on the apron. It fits
perfectly around your neck and keeps you jacket clean. I rarely see
people wear there aprons up. I guess I am not a slave to fashion, but
it keeps you clean. Only acception is tossing pasta or saute, you usually
get a few spatters on your shoulders.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Recipe for perfect Chef Whites

1/4 cup Cascade Dishwasher Detergent Powder
1 cup Liquid Tide with Bleach
1/2 cup Downy Fabric Softener
5 dirty Chef Jackets
5 sweaty T Shirts
1 Bounce Dryer Sheet

Add Liquid Tide to dishwasher
Add Cascade Powder
Fill Washer with Cold water setting
Add Laundry
Soak for 20 minutes (On my washer I have to leave the lid up to do this)
Drain (Close lid and turn nob to off position)
Add Fabric Softener
Restart Washer on Hot water / Whites setting
Wash Jackets
Move to Dryer and Dry on High Heat with Dryer Sheet
Hang Jackets immediately after drying

Works every time!

Another note on laundry, here at the country club we started adding almond extract to the washing machine for the golfer's towels. Gives them a nice nutty aroma.


----------



## paul.d. (Apr 20, 2007)

would you be allowed to wear a butcher's apron all our chef's wear them and they do prolong the life of your chef's jackets


----------



## dinerminer (Feb 24, 2006)

Be proactive. Starch your whites, it will prevent most staining.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Any brand of automatic dishwasher soap works well (as already stated here by several people). Also, for really stubborn stains, treat with hydrogen peroxide or a paste made of cream of tartar and water. I like to use Whisk on mine, and since I have to go to the laundry mat, I often wash my coats out in a bucket in the bath tub. I think the coats we have are treated with something though, because they come clean easier than other white things would. White vinegar will work on acid based stains, like coffee, chocolate or tomato sauce. If all else fails, hang out in the sun. I once had blood all over a white winter coat, and although it was washed immediately, there were large brown stains left on it. I hung it over the back of a never-used chair in front of a window, and the next time I looked at it, the stains had disappeared.


----------



## brianthecook (May 2, 2007)

The best stain protection is your mind. Work clean, and during the rush wear the bib on your apron in the up position. Think about what you are doing instead of wiping your hands on yourself. Don't slosh that pan of tomato sauce around violently. Your jacket is not a tablecloth. If you get assigned a cleaning duty take your jacket off when you clean or it will get carbon stains or muck on it. Also those tide bleach pens are handy when (god forbid) you do get a spot on your jacket.

Nothing screams pro like coming out of a rush with a perfect white jacket. Trust me, the older guys will take note of your nice whites.


----------



## owcm (Sep 3, 2006)

I also have used dishwashing powder , but I also use spray and wash first. Soaking in bleach and water also works


----------



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi I use ordinary powder and a cup full of soda crystals.

I wash on a 60 deg temp and also select the soak button, takes a long time for the cycle to end, but looks good.

ChefsWorld
A world created by chefs for chefs


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

one can of coke. removes anything! battery cable build up, varnish from flatware, even stains from coats.


----------



## leigh rowe (Jun 7, 2017)

When I was house cleaning for a friend, he ended up with ink in his shirt pocket (the pen broke open and drained all the ink inside his pocket and then out of the pocket and down the shirt front).  I soaked the affected area with eucalyptus oil, then hand washed the area with sudsy warm water and repeated this.  Then wash with wool wash and some extra eucalyptus oil added to the wash.  Maybe this would also work for some of the other stains, including grease? worth a try


----------

